# Is it possible to use an aircard for dhcp server use?



## sossego (Jan 23, 2012)

It is not active and comes up as a u3g device.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, it possible. But unless you have a lot of 3G equipment lying around it'll be rather pointless.


----------



## sossego (Jan 24, 2012)

Wouldn't the IP address range also be available to non 3/4G devices?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

No, it would serve IP addresses on that interface alone.


----------

